# Internet Explorer help



## Victor_ffx

Hi guys, 
          I'd appreciate if if one of you could tell me something, when I right click and press "open in new window" It opens in a small window. I'd like to know how to get it to automatically open in full screen?
Thanks again guys,
Vic


----------



## Trizoy

If the previous IE window is full screen when it is closed then the next window opened will be in full scree. This is true unless the window being opened is coded to be a small window (a specific size).

Also I know there is going to be atleast one member saying "get firefox"... but in the end it does the same thing.


----------



## Punk

Trizoy said:


> Also I know there is going to be atleast one member saying "get firefox"... but in the end it does the same thing.



Here I am:

Get Firefox.

No it doesn't do the same thing, you can use the tabbed browser:

right click>open link in a new tab

which opens the link in the window, under another tab...

Seriously: GET FF!


----------



## Trizoy

FF has problems as does IE, now why trade one for another? Because it is new?


----------



## Punk

I've used IE before and I find it more easy to use and it has way less problems...

When FF ecounters a problem and needs to shutdown, it gives you the option in the next startup to restor the las session...

I've never add *ANY* Problems with FF in the past two years ( since I installed it).


----------



## i.mehrzad

Well i use Opera and it is equally good.


----------



## Victor_ffx

I have ff but I find ie easier to use minus the small window kink. Isn't there a setting or something to change it?


----------

